# Who's going to doncaster?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

On the 8th?

What kinda things other than rep's do they sell? Land snails at all?


Can't wait first reptile show :mf_dribble:

And whats everyone hoping to get.

All i need is a male corn for my girls.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm Going, And probably looking for a female corn and some wooden vivs n equipment


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we're going! 

don't know what we're taking yet... depends what's ready. 

sami


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

we'll be going,not been before.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

8th of what?

April?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

June. 

I'm going don't know what I'm getting probably nothing.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I shall be there, probably with Jase_Boa


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

im going. will be my first show.

you ad your GALS steph lol they are cute though


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I should be going - that is, if i'm not banned by the OH :whistling2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup... we're going. It will be the first time up in Doncaster....

Looking forward to meeting a few people I have not met before


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

wooohoooo.
Im going.
First show, just looked and it is 105 miles away so na that bad.
thats cool.
What was it like last year ?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Last year was good i went and spent quiet abit and got some lovely stuff! 8th of what month??
Jake


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> Last year was good i went and spent quiet abit and got some lovely stuff! 8th of what month??
> Jake



June !! :grin1:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

o its mile off yet hahaha


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Been told there's not much at british shows, only corns, beardies, and pythons. anyone know different


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

ade said:


> Been told there's not much at british shows, only corns, beardies, and pythons. anyone know different


Hamm had corns, leos, carpets, royals, chameleons and spiders, and apart from a small spatterin of other things, that was it basically.

:lol2:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*show*



joe0709 said:


> im going. will be my first show.
> 
> you ad your GALS steph lol they are cute though


We'll be going as well joe, so if you wanta lift  can give you them books as well!:lol2:


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Hamm had corns, leos, carpets, royals, chameleons and spiders, and apart from a small spatterin of other things, that was it basically.
> 
> :lol2:


I was in hamm and found a good selection of reps, but what i'm saying is there is not much seletion in the uk. BUT i will be going to this show to see if i have been misinformed.:whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I went to two Donny shows last year; wasnt so big .....BUT i saw spiders, other inverts+insects, amphibians, royal morphs, corn morphs, boa morphs, plenty carpets, loadsa milks, a few kings, and one or two other stuff, as well as a few dry goods stores. Quite a good range ..... just not massive.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Forgot the lizards! lol
Geckos(leos n cresties) Beardies, cham's, a few torts too.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i will be there


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be going.. closest show to here ~ 500 mile round trip. Probably not buying anything but I think its important to support these events.


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

we will be there, been to Hamm but my partner and step son not been to a show so will be good for them to see. Not sure what we will be buying as got alot at Hamm:whistling2:

Mind you if theres a female cresty then I will be buying:lol2:


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

ill be there all being well, get sum bargains lol see whats there really


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I will be there. But i dont think i will have anything ready to sell in the June one, will deffinatly be selling at the September one though.


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill be going as i only live down the road went to both last year and thought they were pretty good

cheers

Paul


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Can see the Dome from bedroom window, yet i dont generally bother going!


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

Goat said:


> Can see the Dome from bedroom window, yet i dont generally bother going!


you wont be missing anything

i would rather spend the fiver it would cost to get in down pub or paying to watch a tramp dance for special brew

i could likely put on a better rep show in my bedroom...it would certainly be more indicative of uk stock considering the few high end animals there were underfed imports


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Mez and I might end up there, more for the social side of it and to see how it went than anything else, there's rarely anything I'd consider buying at the shows.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

il be there 

isnt there another later in the year also? september think?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

is this the next show thats happening? 8th of june yeh?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

doncaster is on the 8th april???? or 8th may? or 8th june?

have i been living under a rock?!!?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

8th of june.

come and grab your free lolly (to be consumed outside of the show) from the Mason exotics table!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm going  hoping not to spend to much money this year :whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I had it in my head it was this month!:lol2:
But i'll be there on 8th June.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i shall defo be there


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mason said:


> 8th of june.
> 
> come and grab your free lolly (to be consumed outside of the show) from the Mason exotics table!


Can I have a pink one please?

:no1:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*Doncaster*



bosshogg said:


> I'm going  hoping not to spend to much money this year :whistling2:


 
I`ll probably be there again too Clare, so see ya there if ya not round here before that lol :whistling2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Can I have a pink one please?
> 
> :no1:


We will try our best!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> 8th of june.
> 
> come and grab your free lolly (to be consumed outside of the show) from the Mason exotics table!


Is that lolly as in cash ????


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Is that lolly as in cash ????


If you wish to stand outside eating money then feel free to do sow ith your own cash 

lollipop


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> If you wish to stand outside eating money then feel free to do sow ith your own cash
> 
> lollipop


It was worth a try  Will definately look you out anyway... will be nice to put a real face to the name


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

ratboy said:


> It was worth a try  Will definately look you out anyway... will be nice to put a real face to the name


hahaha not necessarily! Some say I am not too pleasent to look upon!! 


will be nice to meet some new folk, doncaster seems to have the same few forumites go..new blood!

Look forward to it matey.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

ade said:


> I was in hamm and found a good selection of reps, but what i'm saying is there is not much seletion in the uk. BUT i will be going to this show to see if i have been misinformed.:whistling2:


I've seen most of what you have in your sig at most of them


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

We will be there , again!


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

Mason said:


> hahaha not necessarily! Some say I am not too pleasent to look upon!!
> 
> 
> will be nice to meet some new folk, doncaster seems to have the same few forumites go..new blood!
> ...


you said it mason :lol2:

i give you permission to slap me when you see me


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## claralouise (Mar 12, 2008)

i will be going my first time woohooo where in donny is it being held? any one got any more info


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

claralouise said:


> i will be going my first time woohooo where in donny is it being held? any one got any more info


LOL

Every page people pop up and ask when its on, 8th of JUNE!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I would like to go, never been to a rep show before.

Do you buy tickets in advance, or pay on the door? I've been on the Domes website, but it doesn't mention it.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Its at "The Dome" , a leisure centre.

Pay at the door.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

normally quite a good show


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Mason said:


> 8th of june.
> 
> come and grab your free lolly (to be consumed outside of the show) from the Mason exotics table!


Im gonna go. What are you gonna stock on that day?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I can't wait, better start saving really :blush:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

How much does it cost to get in?

What time does it start?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> How much does it cost to get in?
> 
> What time does it start?


somones posted the time somwhere, ? i think its 10:45? not sure, but around then.

around £5 me thinks - but again not sure: victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this one of the get in an hour early if your affiliated ones?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> somones posted the time somwhere, ? i think its 10:45? not sure, but around then.
> 
> around £5 me thinks - but again not sure: victory:


Thanks!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Is this one of the get in an hour early if your affiliated ones?


 
Aye : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Aye : victory:


So there is a use for paying for membership then, result.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

when we went last year if you wanted n a hour early you had to be part of british herp society


----------



## claralouise (Mar 12, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> LOL
> 
> Every page people pop up and ask when its on, 8th of JUNE!


i didnt say whens it on i no when its on i said where


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> when we went last year if you wanted n a hour early you had to be part of british herp society


I am


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi
Contacted the dome as the shows not mentioned on the web site, the girl i spoke to said they haven't got a reptile show booked, just wanna check before i sit Oscar my royal down and try to explain to him that i do love him to bits it's just that i've got his old viv there that he doesn't use any more and i might as well find another little royal to put in there, no point in letting it go to waste lol, don't want to upset him if the show's not on, anybody got definite info on this show.

Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

So this is a show in the UK when joe public can come and buy Reptiles ?

I thought this type was banned


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah im definately goin, i wana check out if they got any hognose or false water cobras,


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

:up: any body got an answer for my post


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

clive1973 said:


> So this is a show in the UK when joe public can come and buy Reptiles ?
> 
> I thought this type was banned


Yes 'joe public' could buy a rep'! But they would be an irresponsible person to do so without knowing the care requirements of that reptile.
Also it's a requirement of the seller to provide a written caresheet for that animal, and to display care and housing needs as well as other important info about each animal they are displaying or selling.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

think im gonna need to book a table for this one


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Dirtydozen said:


> think im gonna need to book a table for this one


Good good, will see ya there! you could sell some corns for me:whistling2::lol2:
Maybe clive could come along and look at your caresheets, but remember clive ....... its not fancydress ..... dont come as a bog brush... we've seen enough shit stirers here.:whistling2:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> Good good, will see ya there! you could sell some corns for me:whistling2::lol2:
> Maybe clive could come along and look at your caresheets, but remember clive ....... its not fancydress ..... dont come as a bog brush... we've seen enough shit stirers here.:whistling2:


Oh dear you have got me all so wrong !!! Just been to Houten last weekend , love it, would like to go to shows like that here with out travelling for 10 hours in one day. 

So I was JUST asking a question about uk shows.

When I said Joe public I ment people like me !!!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

clive1973 said:


> Oh dear you have got me all so wrong !!! Just been to Houten last weekend , love it, would like to go to shows like that here with out travelling for 10 hours in one day.
> 
> So I was JUST asking a question about uk shows.


Sorry mate, thought you was taking the piss. I saw youd been to other shows and thought you were being 'controversial'!
My apologies to you clive. ....... Eddie.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

A misunderstanding thats all !!!:no1:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Fair do's. My apology stands: victory:
Maybe see you at Donny?


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> Fair do's. My apology stands: victory:
> Maybe see you at Donny?


 
it is nearer then houten !!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Im going... mainly to not buy anything, meet Steve, wait an eternity on Nerys and to throw stuff at Mason.... same as ever really : victory:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm going in June. Does anyone know if there will be any lizards other than beardies, leos and the occasional fat-tail? In September it was a little disappointing to see a section of beardies, about 3-4 tables of leos, an occasional fat-tail batch and 2 Blue Tongues, compared to a table or two of inverts and the rest being colubrids and pythons. Of course I will still be going for the experience, but it would be great if there was a little diversity in available species. I suppose that's what Hamm is for.


----------



## chrislpool22 (Apr 15, 2008)

*doncaster*

Will there be loads there


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I was considering going. Plus was told by Kev, that i'd have no choice in the matter!
But to be honest. Not got much money. Wont be able to buy anything. Blah! Would rather spend the weekend with my girlfriend and enjoy myself 
See everyone at the Essex Shows though


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

will be great to meet a few peeps off here are we all gonna wear badges with our usernames on lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll be there, most likely hungover so don't expect much :lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> will be great to meet a few peeps off here are we all gonna wear badges with our usernames on lol


Why you didn't wear one for Hamm :lol2:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

lol i know and i still found some strange friends ! lol

hows you anyway ?

you coming to donny ?


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> lol i know and i still found some strange friends ! lol
> 
> hows you anyway ?
> 
> you coming to donny ?


who you calling strange :lol2:

yeah hopefully will be at donny


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

oops replied on Shauns profile :lol2:

told you I wasn't strange :crazy:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

me and my boyfriend are going!!! 
:no1:

ill not be wearing any badge :lol2:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We will be there - leopard geckos only


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll be at Doncaster - see my ad in the classifieds section for a list of what I'll have available.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we will be going to the doncaster show!! its our first show and we are picking up some leos from bygaldy and a beardy from dirtydozen  (how is my baby anyways lol) plus will prob buy more lol..........cant wait!!! :lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I'll be there, most likely hungover so don't expect much :lol2:


Wouldn't dream of it


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

hi all this will be my first time at a reptile show (doncaster obv) just wondering wat time it starts? really excited lol. aslo wat is that good shop nearby??


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Wacky your babies are ready and waiting for you, 6 days and counting.


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

I will be going - am on the lookout for a female baby boa: victory:

I have a couple of people who I have been in touch with who will have some there so am eager to see them....:flrt:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Yep i will be there again lol


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill be there should be good


----------



## dixon_97 (May 24, 2008)

I'll be there, it will be my first reptile show so am not sure what to expect but I'm takin plenty of money so I expect to be broke lol, if theres anybody in the Derby area struggling to get there give me a PM and I can pick up en route.


----------

